# Keeping Fry Jars Warm?



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

So, I'm curious as to how breeders here keep their jarred fry warm or if they even bother? I don't have a fish room sadly so I can't just keep the air warm. In the past I didn't worry about it too much, I just kept a heat lamp above the jars but I'm not sure how effective that was... Of course, fry will grow faster and be healthier in warm water and that's what I want for my next batch. 

I've been thinking about getting a large plastic tub, heating that and putting the jars in that. Any thoughts?


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Ok, so I haven't bred my bettas yet, but I read (in a book!) that betta fry willl be more able to adapt to temperature fluctuations as adults if they are housed at room temp when they are growing. SO that being said, I'd like to hear what everyone else does too! I'm considering getting a heater for one room (the guest room haha) and just cranking it in the summer for that nice 80•.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

That will work. I used to do that but now I'm just keeping my apt in the upper 70s which saves my electric bill anywayds. My tanks arennt heated either right now


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I was going to do the tub method as well until I bought a space heater for my bathroom


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm not a breeder, but I use a heating pad (the kind you use in a bed) for one of my tanks. I'd say keep it on low, and make sure you get the kind that doesn't have an automatic shutoff. You should be able to fit several jars on one pad, depending on the size of the jars.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I heat the air to keep the water temperature 78-80.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I think the cheapest, safest, and most effective is to simply do the container method.

A gigantic tub can be bought for about $40 and you can use one heater to warm everybody. And smaller (still larger tubs) are found at $20 or so around here. Those things could easily hold 30+ jars. 

So I'd say at about $40-$60 you could effectively heat them all! 

A suggestion is to get an adjustable heater. Because to warm everybody you'll have to keep it slightly higher than the temperature you'll want. So being able to set it to 82* so it'll get to everyone at about 79-80*ish.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone! It's times like these I really wish I had a fish room, but we've moved twice in the last year so it just isn't possible D:

I'll probably do the tub method. I already have a bunch of 60-90 gallon storage containers that should do the job... thanks laughing, I'll get an additional adjustable heater when we get closer to jarring time.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The problem with putting jars in a tank to keep the fry warm is that thge heater can malfunction and you can end up losing all your fry. It happened to one of our members.


----------



## Cabosch (May 9, 2020)

nowzem said:


> Ok, so I haven't bred my bettas yet, but I read (in a book!) that betta fry willl be more able to adapt to temperature fluctuations as adults if they are housed at room temp when they are growing. SO that being said, I'd like to hear what everyone else does too! I'm considering getting a heater for one room (the guest room haha) and just cranking it in the summer for that nice 80•.


My Fry are in a Rubbermaid tub with the heater, this morning the water was 56 degrees inside the greenhouse was 45 degrees, they are doing fantastic... so I guess it's ok for you to have them at Room temperature


----------

